# Swansea to Cork Ferry



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks like the Swansea to Cork Ferry is coming back next year

Ferry News

Derek


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

See HERE for campaign website and HERE for operating company website


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SCF*

Adrian, one of the campaigners, is a member of MHF.

Russell


----------

